# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Synthea Amatus, Spain

## Airicist

youtube.com/@syntheaamatus788

Creator - Sergio Santos

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet The AI Robot Who Can Switch Between 'Family' And 'Sexy'"

by Michael Minay
March 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sex Robot Molested At Electronics Festival, Creators Say"
“Because they did not understand the technology and did not have to pay for it, they treated the doll like barbarians.”

by David Moye
September 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sex robot creator claims 'five minute orgasms' with his lifelike android has 'improved his marriage'"
Dr Sergi Santos, 39, shares his home with wife Maritsa Kissamitaki and 'Samantha', a lifelike cyborg with which he has regular sex

by Natalie Evans, Patrick Lion
October 2, 2017

----------

